# RV and MTB Fest



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

Last weekend was the Fat Tire Festival hosted by Bike Surgeon in Southern Illinois.

We pulled the toy hauler to the location of the primary rides. There are five of us who lead rides for the festival.









It was awesome. It's been a couple of years since we volunteered as ride guides.

Friday night we did a night ride to a place called Fist Of God.









Saturday morning there were about four groups of 20 that rode the trails close to where we were camping.

























Sunday morning we did another ride prior to packing up and heading home.









The best part, we had the toy hauler. 
Setup camp. 
Geared up and rode. 
Got back to camp.
Changed clothes, ate & rested/slept.
Rinse & Repeat.
We never left camp or used the truck.


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

Very Nice! Looks like a great time.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

dig the free standing fireplace..


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Where exactly were you in So. Ill.? How is the riding? My wife and I have actually kicked around the idea of retiring in Southern Illinois.

My family roots down there go back to the early 1800's and I spent a lot of time visiting when I was a child, so I know about ticks, mosquitoes, and chiggers, ice storms, tornadoes, 100F with 90% humidity, etc. I also know about giant hardwoods, awesome fishing, and cheap real estate! I just don't know anything about the riding.

We have been looking for places to retire in Colorado, the state where we now live, but man, real estate prices are just stupid anywhere that you would like to live. It is only what degree of stupid you are willing to tolerate.

For what you would pay for a small old fixer-upper house or trailer on one acre in Western Colorado, you could get a huge beautiful house on dozens of acres of forest, probably containing a nice pond, in Southern Illinois.

Compare these:

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/574-39-Rd_Palisade_CO_81526_M10304-44352?view=qv

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...IL_62906_M71933-23883?ex=IL2761921207&view=qv


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

honkinunit said:


> Where exactly were you in So. Ill.?
> ****
> There are MTB trails all over the Shawnee Forest. We were at Dixon Springs Campground and Lake Glendale.
> 
> ...


***
Yeah, I know all about the real estate cost.


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

jrm said:


> dig the free standing fireplace..


We had to skip this place the last two years. The USFS rebuilt the fire place since it was getting dilapidated.


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

metalskool said:


> Very Nice! Looks like a great time.


We had a blast. I was able to stretch about 150' of extension cord to the bathhouse. We only needed the electric for running the fan for the heat (runs on propane). If I didn't have the electricity, we would have run a inverter/generator.

It was great to be able to use the bathroom for showers after rides and make food after the rides!


----------

